

tDCS: We Were Stupid - tiddchristopher
https://plus.google.com/105442659595503554282/posts/KUrrfLfATR6

======
ricksta
Why would they put 6mA when you are suppose to send 2mA?

9v/6mA is 1500Ohms. If they added a 3k resistor in series with their setup,
they would've up the total resistance to 4500Ohms, resulting in 9v/4500Ohms =
2mA of current.

~~~
tiddchristopher
To clarify, we measured about 8000 Ohms of resistance through the head, using
our electrodes. For some reason, our measurement was off. I'm assuming it's a
problem with the electrodes. To fix this issue, we'd need constant monitoring
and adjustable resistance. In no way was I planning on running 6mA through my
brain.

~~~
freshhawk
I guess you're just braver than me but constant monitoring and adjustable
resistance are the barest minimum features needed before I'd even consider
running current through my brain.

------
tanvach
With two components you can build a variable constant current source very
quickly: <http://users.telenet.be/davshomepage/current-source.htm>

------
teddyknox
I'm really glad he did that so I didn't have to. The effects sound pretty cool
though.

~~~
teddyknox
This whole thing reminds me of Uncle Rico's time machine in Napoleon Dynamite.

[http://www.hulu.com/watch/8729/napoleon-dynamite-2004-the-
ti...](http://www.hulu.com/watch/8729/napoleon-dynamite-2004-the-time-machine)

------
derekja
yikes, be careful!

Hey, I'm curious how you plan to limit current issues through the electrode
contact quality. I know when putting on EEG electrodes you can test the
impedance, would something like that be needed here?

